# Interesting Treats To Feed to Goats



## Crazy4Goats

Ever wondered what does love to eat? I have a whole list of safe, healthy, and yummy every day treats for does, bucks, or wethers.


----------



## Crazy4Goats

My does absolutely LOVE sunflower seeds! I can get Cedar to rear on command using sunflower seeds! You can purchase black oil sunflower seeds from Modesto Mill. They are very yummy and are full of nutrition because black oil is supposed to be part of a healthy goats's diet. My does also love Noble Goat. It is meant to be a feed, but they love it so much I use it for treats also. You can get it from Tractor Supply. Two more things that are healthy for goats, are banana peels, and cantaloupe rinds. My goats didn't eat them, they are very picky, but those fruits are very healthy for them.


----------



## grindylo

I'd like some fresh ideas. So far my goats only like actual goat treats and the greens that I gather for them (kudzu, sweetgum branches, sunflower leaves, etc.). They wouldn't touch potato chips, bananas, marshmallows, apples, my sandwich, or anything else I've tried.


----------



## grindylo

I'll second using grain pellets and sunflower seeds. My goats go nuts over them, too, and they're cheaper than buying goat treats.


----------



## Crazy4Goats

My goats won't eat apples either! They are very picky! Thanks for the other ideas to give to my goats!


----------



## Crazy4Goats

Just wondering, where would you buy goat treats?


----------



## Crazy4Goats

Did I read that you have Nigerian Dwarf bucks?


----------



## Crazy4Goats

I have a YouTube channel about me, my horse, and other stuff in my life. It is HaileySparkle.


----------



## Chopsgoats

My does will search every pocket and ever place on me for a peanut!!!! Unsalted in the shells


----------



## Crazy4Goats

Nice to know! I'll keep peanuts in mind! Thanks!


----------



## Crazy4Goats

Why is your name chops Goats?


----------



## Crazy4Goats

Do you raise meat goats?


----------



## Chaarlie

My doe loves animal crackers! And my Nigerian D. buck likes sliced carrots.....not whole, not chunks, but thinly sliced pieces. ( He's spoiled) They also enjoy lettuce, but I shy away from giving them greens becuase I'm not an expert, and I've heard that kale contains toxic propertys for goats that other greens have also.


----------



## FloatnRockRanch

Chaarlie said:


> My doe loves animal crackers! And my Nigerian D. buck likes sliced carrots.....not whole, not chunks, but thinly sliced pieces. ( He's spoiled) They also enjoy lettuce, but I shy away from giving them greens becuase I'm not an expert, and I've heard that kale contains toxic propertys for goats that other greens have also.


Odd...the only things I can get my goats to eat besides the normal hay/grain stuff is greens from the garden or blackberries. Some of the favorites are kale, peas in the pod or just the left over shells, or the whole vine, green leaf lettuce, artichoke leaves and prunings off the raspberry bushes. They love blackberries ripe or not! Apples, bananas and the such are promptly shoved off the hand to the ground and walked on. They will hunt down the BOSS and eat it from every pocket they can find it in, lint and all! You will be mobbed.


----------



## Crazy4Goats

Animal crackers must spoil goats! Chaarlie, you said you have Nigerian D. Goats. I do to! I love them! My profile photo is of my too Nigerian D. Does, Cedar the one rearing in the photo, and Aspen, the one in the back.


----------



## Crazy4Goats

Chaarlie, we are looking for a Nigerian Dwarf buck to breed to my two, healthy Nigerian Dwarf does. Is your buck available for the service of breeding? If so what state do you live In?


----------



## grindylo

Crazy4Goats said:


> Just wondering, where would you buy goat treats?


Someone bought them for my goats from Tractor Supply. 
Yup, I have two 4 month old ND bucks and two 18 month mini lamancha does.
I'll check out your YouTube channel. Sounds awesome


----------



## Crazy4Goats

Thanks! I'll definitely check out the treats!


----------



## Crazy4Goats

Btw, that's awesome I that you have ND goats! I have ND does also except they just turned one! Happy birthday to Cedar and Aspen!!!!


----------



## Chopsgoats

No we raise Nigerians, and the name is our last name and reg. farm name


----------



## Crazy4Goats

Okay, I got worried for a minute! I thought you chopped goats! I love Nigerians too!!


----------



## Chopsgoats

This is our newest doe we bought in February and her new daughter Gracie


----------



## Crazy4Goats

They're so cute!


----------



## Crazy4Goats

My doe, Cedar, goes NUTS for honeydew melon! They are not to hot with cantaloupe but both are good for goats.


----------



## Crazy4Goats

My goats prefer the rinds and not the center juicy stuff.


----------

